# The Steel fursuit is done!



## Steel the Wolf (Aug 27, 2010)

All the cutting is over. All the stitching is done, all the glueing is.. erm... glued.

Now all thats left to do is enjoy all that work. Pictures!






















Any feedback is appreciated.

And now on FA proper: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4371278


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 31, 2010)

D'aw. Nice job.


----------



## Jaden (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## The DK (Aug 31, 2010)

but that suits not made of metal.... good job though


----------



## Random User (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice suit


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice... If you're at FurCon I'd love a picture with you.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry, I don't have the money to get to California, at least not yet. If I start doing commotions and people order things, then I might be able to go.


----------



## Arzus (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice job, but in the future you might want to consider fleshing the feet out a bit more. They are a bit boxy for my taste.
Other then that it looks great!


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Sep 1, 2010)

Arzus said:


> Nice job, but in the future you might want to consider fleshing the feet out a bit more. They are a bit boxy for my taste.
> Other then that it looks great!



Yea, originally I thought I wanted the boxy feet for comedic effect, but now I don't really like them. I went back to the drawing board and made an entirely new design.


----------

